# Single Pin Sights



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't tried that. 

I have a HHA OL5519 slider and I absolutely love this thing! Adjustable pin brightness, easy to set-up, has sight tapes to fit your bow (most likely), if not you can make your own.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Even though I have the HHA OL-5000 lately I've been looking to upgrade and my top pick now is the Black Gold Ascent. Everything I've found about it says Black Gold sights have the brightest pins and this sight is very rugged, quiet and has much greater long range capabilities than my HHA. Don't get me wrong, I think HHA makes a very good sight. I just think the Ascent has raised the bar on movable sights. Also, you can get it in several configuration - single vertical pin, single horizontal pin or 3-pin horizontal. You can also custom order it with several other Black Gold sights to get it like you want.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got the TruGlow Range Rover and love it.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a HHA OL5519 slider and I absolutely love this thing! Adjustable pin brightness, easy to set-up, has sight tapes to fit your bow (most likely), if not you can make your own.[/QUOTE]

HHA OL5519 all the way!!!


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

HHA is an awsome sight.


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered a HHA Sports Optimizer-Lite OL-5519. Thanks for the help!


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the vital gear profix its great in low light glows in dark


----------

